# دعي شعرك يتحدث عن سر انوثتك وجمالك كيراتين



## أم رهف .. (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*بسمه تعالى *
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد *​ 

*




*​ 

*وكيله معتمده من شركة جالوبال البرازيلي في الشرقيه *​ 
*الغير مضروب في الاسواق والمحلات مضمون 100 % *​ 
*شامبو 300 مل *
*جالوبال 1000 مل *
*بلسم *​ 
*متوفر*​ 





*4% للشعر الاجعد 2% للشعر الوسط 0% للشعر العادي *​ 




*الااااان استريحى من كل العناء والتعب وشراااااء العلاجات باهظة الثمن ...تخلصى من كل ما يقلقك ...ودعى الجفاف والنفشه والتساقط والبهتان والطعجات الكثيرة التى تقيد حريتك وانطلاقك *
*وباسعار مغريه جلوبال كيرااااتين البرازيلى الاصلى بين ايديكم .....تألقى وتميزى وحلقى بشعر نااااااعم كالحرير ولاااااااااااااامع ملىء بالصحة والحيويه .......*
*وداااعا للاستشوار وحررارته ..وداعا للسيراميك ...وداعا للبحث عن الجمال فى اولى ايام الزواج او حتى فى ايام الحر الشديد*
*ومرحباا باللاناقه فى العزومات واللقاءات والاعراس *
*كل الثقه والجرأة والسعااده وحياااة زوجيه واجتماعيه سعيدة ومرييحه...*​ 
*فالجمال على بعد خطوات قليلة منك*
*مع تمنيااااااتى لكن جميعا بحيااااة ملؤها الجمال والصحة والسعااااااده*​ 

*



*​ ​


----------



## أم رهف .. (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: دعي شعرك يتحدث عن سر انوثتك وجمالك كيراتين*

رجوتك ربي ان ترحمنا في الدارين


----------

